

All Your Fountains Are Belong To Us - jheitzeb
http://www.hackthings.com/all-your-fountains-are-belong-to-us/

======
peteforde
My friend Jeff Chapman would have really appreciated this.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fountaineer>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ninjalicious>

<http://www.yip.org/oases/>

------
hndude
This reminded me of something that I came across years ago, strobe lights
shifting the "timing" of fountains ( <http://cre.ations.net/creation/the-time-
fountain> ), hopefully this summer I can find some time to build one or a
combination of these cool fountains :)

